# Ripon



## rgj1917 (Jul 27, 2005)

I would like to thank all information on the 'Ripon'. Been ill for some time and trying to catch up. Thanks again, Robert (Applause)


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

RIPON ,built 1956 by Lithgows Ltd 10731 g.t. sister of REDCAR all two O/carriers for the North Yorkshire Shipping Co Ltd machinery Rowan /doxford type Diesel engine 4500 H.p. If ifind i put a shot of her!!!!
Gp


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Robert,

Glad you're back after that illness, did you had this one?


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

Served on RIPON as my last voyage as Apprentice. N Yorkshire had 4 ore carriers, RIBBLEHEAD, RIEVAULX and REDCAR, although similar each had an identifiable difference. My first ship the RIBBLEHEAD twice on the RIEVAULX but avoided the REDCAR


----------



## Polarum (Nov 14, 2005)

*Redcar*

Hi Baltic Wal. You were right to avoid the Redcar. Around 1960 or thereabouts, the engineers persuaded the Chief Mate that the apprentices should operate the ballast system in port - much more complicated than on the other three ore carriers. Oil and water don't mix and we hadn't got a clue. We only did it once - it was a disaster. Incidentally, Sir Frederic Bolton died a couple of months ago. I have posted a pic of Ripon in her eventual role as a big barge in Santurce. Also a small sketch by Philip Mawson -a third mate around 1957.


----------

